

"Just a few weeks ago, 50-pound bags of flour cost about $15. Today, they're $40." -- The Problem With Ethanol - pius
http://abcnews.go.com/WN/story?id=4318523

======
ubudesign
for every 1 cal of food energy produced in US, 10 cal from oil energy is used
for its production.

